

1% preferential access outweighs the cost of helping others - baltoo
http://www.physorg.com/news158245420.html

======
baltoo
Isn't this very similar to a lot of (differently modelled) business
propositions backing OSS?

~~~
noonespecial
_However, when most of the yeast are cooperating, it becomes advantageous for
some individuals to cheat, and vice versa, which allows co-existence between
cheaters and cooperators to arise._

It also means we're kind of stuck with the patent trolls.

